# Super Redhawk Help



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

I just picked up a nice SRH in .44mag. When I got it home I took the scope off via the awesome Ruger rings. I noticed that on right rear cutout there is a little "ding" in the steel where the rings seem to have been tightened too much. There are no cracks visible in the steel, although I'm sure there probably are on the microscopic level. Two questions 1) would this revolver be safe to fire? 2) How tight do the rings need to be tightened on the frame cutouts? Thank you for your time.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

lumbermill: Sir; you need to get a 'switch' and find that imb***le .
Snug or snugness with a little drop and I mean little drop of 'Loc tite'
You are using the loctite for concussion displacement or as a buffer between the thread and bolt.
I cannot see the 'crack' or 'split' ordinarily; looking with a magnifying glass or trying to see the backside for splitting.
Back to the loctite I cannot remember with is the least bonding; use the least bonding; 1 drop might be way way too much.
Follow up with your experiences. The SRH :smt023


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help, Craig! I just got back from sending about $30.00 down range. I didn't try the loctite, but that's a great suggestion. I will most definately use the loctite before I take this revolver hunting next weekend. As far as the "snugness" of the ring-to-frame I just tightened them up finger tight, then another half turn with the quarter I was using as a screwdriver. After 50 shots the point of aim/point of impact was the same leading me to believe that the scope mounts weren't moving. Thank you again for the help. 

Brenton


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*reminder*

lumbermill: Sir;good report. Reminder on 'loc tite' allow 24hrs. for set.
Follow up with your experiences.


----------

